# Vic 2013 Xmas in July Swap - Recipe thread



## Yob (21/6/13)

This is a discussion thread for the swap day activities, can (and has) get/got lost in the other thread pretty easy.. I think it's time we got a recipe sorted of some sort and some firm numbers so we can sort out what we have / need.

the last votes I could find for swap day brewing recipe was... 

1. Stout (dry, milk, imperial......??) (Yob, meathead, technobabble66, Charst) 
2. Robust porter
3. Altbier
4. Doppelbock (manticle, breakbeer)
5. Big Belgian
6. German or Czech lager of sorts
7. APA/AIPA
8. Wee Heavy
from >HERE<

is voting completed? does this intone a stout of some kind? RIS?

*Cubes: *

1: Yob

*Equipment providers.*

1: Yob: 9kg Gas bottle, 3 Ring with Med pressure reg. (borrowing) CM2's extended keggle


*Recipe.*


----------



## meathead (21/6/13)

I can bring a spit roaster that holds 5kg and or a weber kettle
Also can bring a BIAB set up 
Plus a cube


----------



## Yob (21/6/13)

how big is the BIAB setup? I suspect there will be a need for double/tripel systems. it's whay I havnt included my MT as it's only a single batch system... doubles can be pushed out of it but too much of a PITA for a swap day.


----------



## meathead (21/6/13)

38 litres but I'm a bit of a noob so looking fwd to learning a bit


----------



## technobabble66 (21/6/13)

66% have voted for Stout. Sounds like a winner!
Though that may change after the remaining 20 attendees could cast their vote...

If it's a stout, how is a recipe proposed? Just write one up, or select one from the Recipe DB.

If it's from the DB, i'd be tempted w 3 Shades of Stout, 4 Shades of Stout (DrSmurto's version), or Screwy's Choc Treacle Stout. However, i've never brewed a stout (though v keen too; that's why i voted for it) so i'd happily defer to the more experienced brewers for their recommended recipes.
I obviously favour a dry stout.

2c


----------



## Yob (22/6/13)

If history is anything to go by… all recipes in theory, rarely make it to reality on swap day.

Bringing your catchers mit won't hurt either.


----------



## Edak (22/6/13)

I vote oatmeal or milk stout..

I can bring something if needed, maybe grain mill or something? I haven't been to a swap before so don't know how it goes.


----------



## breakbeer (22/6/13)

I have a small spit roaster & a 4 burner bbq, so might take up meatheads offer of an extra spit roaster.

Also have a 70L electric BIAB setup which we could do a double batch on (will be my first double batch on it though.) My lil brown pump just shat itself so if I haven't replaced it with a Kaixin by then I may need someone to bring a pump. There's a drill powered grain mill here too so no need to BYO

Grain that I have in stock includes: Ale Malt, Wheat, Pilsner, Carapils, Crystal & small amounts of Pale Choc, Midnight Wheat, Munich, Vienna & Acidulated

I'm not a massive fan of Stout but if that's what the majority want to brew then that's what we'll brew. A few guys at work drink Stout exclusively so I'll probably still get a cube & give most of it away once it's done


----------



## Edak (22/6/13)

The only reason I have voted to the stout is because I had a magnificent oatmeal stout last week and I haven't brewed any myself. I don't have big stocks but have some golden promise, malted wheat, roasted barley, oats


----------



## manticle (22/6/13)

Got a reasonable stout grist that can be turned to oatmeal or cream very easily.

Will hunt it up and see what people think (finishing ferment on one now and I reckon it does the trick). Happy to donate equipment, malt, hops and brewing time.


----------



## Yob (22/6/13)

Lecterfan has a recipe for an oatmeal stout... wait... oh thats right... move along..

h34r: :lol:


----------



## manticle (22/6/13)

Post 4708 here: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/40767-what-are-you-brewing-iii/page-236


I used all challenger as I had run out of EKG but it's not hop driven so either/or. The cold steeping can be started just before the main mash.
If we want to make it oatmeal, I suggest 500g of simpsons golden naked, crushed and lightly toasted. 500g is for the single batch recipe so obviously it gets scaled up to whatever size we are brewing.

500g lactose to make it a cream/milk stout.


----------



## Charst (22/6/13)

I vote oatmeal stout.

i have 250g of naked oats and 10kgs on Mariss otter Im happy to chuck in.

I have a 50L SS pot. 50L Keggle and a Celler plus burner and adjustable reg that cooks the shit of my old three ring. 

Packing the lot if necessary.


----------



## Yob (23/6/13)

Do behave power limitations? Are we best heading for gas rigs?


----------



## meathead (23/6/13)

Are they on the grid in Cockatoo? (still dont know how to do emoticons but if I did insert ironic one here)


----------



## Edak (23/6/13)

BB is running electric and when I went to his place I didn't hear a generator so I am guessing that he is on the grid (insert baffled and ignorant to your sarcasm remark emoticon here)


----------



## Yob (23/6/13)

Well yeah ok, but can multiple 10a circuits be run? Do we need to bring extension cords to get to a separate circuit? Will it be easier to run 1 electric and 1 gas rig?


----------



## Edak (23/6/13)

I woud say easier to run one of each. Don't want to blow any fuses....


----------



## Yob (23/6/13)

Charst said:


> I have a 50L SS pot. 50L Keggle and a Celler plus burner and adjustable reg that cooks the shit of my old three ring.


Looks like I will be borrowing CM2's keggle and a half, I think we can get a double or more out of that.

we really need to finalise numbers for cubes so we can work out what size 2nd system we need, sounds like we can get 2 maybe 2.5 cubes from breakbeers system?

that being the case we still need a system that can do 2 to 3 cubes.

*Cubes: *

1: breakbeer
2: Yob
3: Manticle
4: Meathead ?

Please firm these number up folks, we cant forulate the recipe really until we can sort this out.


----------



## technobabble66 (23/6/13)

I've got a 10L cube i'd be v keen to fill w an oatmeal stout.
However, if numbers are tight/excessive i'm quite happy to pass & focus on watching & learning; and let the main contributors of the day score the stout.
Also, i've got no gear or grain to contribute, only some hops which may not be the right ones for a stout. Happy to contribute some $'s towards ingredient costs, obviously.

Is that how this works, & is that what you're asking about Yob?? (apologies for my noobness in all this!)

If so,


*Cubes: *

1: breakbeer
2: Yob
3: Manticle
4: Meathead ?
5. technobabble66 (10L)


----------



## breakbeer (23/6/13)

Yup, Cockatoo is on the grid, still no postie though.

When I run both elements (boil) I run an extension chord to another circuit so I don't trip them. I guess the other system should be gas fired, just in case. I reckon you'll get 2 cubes outta mine.


----------



## meathead (23/6/13)

I've got 38litre biab gas


----------



## Yob (24/6/13)

I'm watching a 110l esky at the moment, if the sale goes through, will make a FB for it and will bring that to the swap day for the MT of the second system, perhaps bring the HERMS pot as well? perhaps not as it would need a second 10a circut... MT will work well enough as infusion though if we get no better options



ed: multiple ed's


----------



## Damn (26/6/13)

Oatmeal stout for me. Wasn't a big stout fan until I went to the spectapular this year. The Oatmeal was damn tasty as was a coffee stout I had.
Save me trawling through the other topic what time does this event kick off?
I have 3 x 17l cubes from ex G&G fresh wort kits if anyone else wants one. 


*Cubes: *

1: breakbeer
2: Yob
3: Manticle
4: Meathead ?
5. technobabble66 (10L)
6. Damn


----------



## GrumpyPaul (26/6/13)

No Cube for me thanks - I will be happy to just watch and learn from more experienced brewers going about the brewing process.

So brew what ever the cube takers want - dont see that my vote should count. (if it did i would vote for the Doppelbock, purely because I dont know much about this style and would be keen to see how something a bit 'different' is brewed).


----------



## Charst (26/6/13)

*Cubes: *

1: breakbeer
2: Yob
3: Manticle
4: Meathead ?
5. technobabble66 (10L)
6. Damn
7: Charst


----------



## DarkFaerytale (27/6/13)

i do have an abundance of EKG pellets, i'd say at least 500g, other than that i can't offer much but i can offer some cash, any chance i'd be able to get in on this to fill a 17ltr ex fresh wort cube?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (27/6/13)

I've got almost untouched half pounds (about 200+g) of Appollo, Nugget, Willamette and CTZ that i went crazy and bought (in the pre Hopdealz days) when Nikobrew had a special and it seemed like a good idea at the time.

At the rate I brew I am never going to use them all - so if they are of benefit to the recipe of the day I am happy to throw them in.


----------



## breakbeer (1/7/13)

By the looks of it we'll be brewing an Oatmeal Stout, anyone got a tried & true recipe?


----------



## Whiteferret (4/7/13)

breakbeer said:


> By the looks of it we'll be brewing an Oatmeal Stout, anyone got a tried & true recipe?




Oatmeal stout sounds good I can bring more naked oats if needed and some MO.

I have 2/3 of a stainless drum (approx 130L), a 32 jet Mongolian, gas bottle and stand to put it on. 
It's probably a bit low so some bricks to lift up to cube height might be the go.

Whats the go do we do multiple mashes and multiple boils and try to get them reasonably close to each other?



*Cubes: *

1: breakbeer
2: Yob
3: Manticle
4: Meathead ?
5. technobabble66 (10L)
6. Damn
7: Charst
8: Whiteferret (17L)


----------



## manticle (4/7/13)

Posted my suggested recipe on page 1. Add toasted golden naked oats.
Delicious.


----------



## technobabble66 (4/7/13)

Not that there's any other suggestions so far, but happy to go with manticle's recipe if he claims it's that good. Any other contenders??
Manticle, are you happy to post your recipe?

FWIW, i've just acquired a 40L esky if that would help in the Big Mash Up. Not mod'd in any way, so maybe it'll be better for BIAB dunk sparging.

How much volume can we be practically doing in one arvo, based on other's previous experience with these things?


----------



## Yob (4/7/13)

I've just acquired an 80l esky but still need to make a manifold for the bottom, will be a bit or a build... 

Looking at the numbers we still need a big kettle, the one offered above isn't quite big enough methinks..


----------



## Charst (4/7/13)

Single Mash and Split boil yob if you can get your esky up and running? 
im new to 3V, (im actually 2V no sparging at the moment), will an 80 litre tun be enough to output the about 150L of wort we need?


----------



## Yob (4/7/13)

maybe not mate... it's tricky any way you look at it.. splitting the boil is a PITA and a lot more equipment.. refilling 2 x HLT's etc... too much feckin about for a swap day with untested patchwork equipment IMO.. will still be aiming to have the MT constructed and will bring if needed... a single _*BIG MT *_and kettle is the way to go and you could Fly Sparge till you get to volume... 25kg grain bill, ~78 lt mash and fly all the way out... but you'd still need a massive HLT (or 2) and big arse kettle.. I believe we will be restricted to gas fired system/s as well making it more awkward.. if you follow..

*Cubes: *

1: breakbeer
2: Yob
2: Manticle
3: Meathead ?
4. technobabble66 (10L)
5. Damn
6: Charst
7: Whiteferret (17L)


----------



## manticle (4/7/13)

TB - recipe is linked on page 1 of this thread.


----------



## meathead (4/7/13)

So assuming we all agree on the recipe, do those that want a cube of wart bring their own ingredients or does someone buy in bulk and we chip in?


----------



## Yob (4/7/13)

Next step is scale the recipe up, similar to the swap, contributors put their name against what they can bring and everything sorts itself out, though I've pulled out of a cube, will keep an eye on this and if I can contribute I will be happy to do so. That includes whatever equipment that is needed and I can build in time, beg, borrow


----------



## technobabble66 (5/7/13)

Just to save rummaging arnd threads, here is manticle's recipe:

"...
I've done it with 1099 (whitbred). 04 is meant to be equivalent to 1098 and also a the whitbred strain. Based on that, you should get a tasty beer.

Weekend brew

Type: All grain Size: 22 liters
Color: 114 HCU (~38 SRM) 
Bitterness: 35 IBU
OG: 1.059
FG: 1.016
Alcohol: 5.5% v/v (4.3% w/w)

Grain: 
5kg Maris
100g aromatic
150g biscuit
150g Mixed crystal (simpsons light, med and dark) 90L
250g TF pale chocolate
100g Simpsons black patent
200g Roasted barley

Mash: 70% efficiency
Boil: 90 minutes SG 1.040 32 liters

Hops: 
25g Kent Goldings (4.5% AA, 60 min.)
25g Challenger (6.5% AA, 60 min.)
10g Kent Goldings (aroma)
10g Challenger (aroma)

55/62/67/72/78
5/10/45/10/10

WY 1099

Cal Chloride.

Cold steep cracked roast grains overnight and add to last 10 mins of mash ... 

... I used all challenger as I had run out of EKG but it's not hop driven so either/or. The cold steeping can be started just before the main mash.
If we want to make it oatmeal, I suggest 500g of simpsons golden naked, crushed and lightly toasted. 500g is for the single batch recipe so obviously it gets scaled up to whatever size we are brewing.

500g lactose to make it a cream/milk stout. "

********************
FWIW, I can supply 500g biscuit, 80g EKG, & other US hops if needed. The rest I can either buy or donate cash. 
I vote for a dry stout, if that counts. Ie: no lactose (unless manticle reckons its much better, of course!)

Manticle, does this work well w US hops? - I've never brewed a stout, let alone alone w US hops.


----------



## manticle (5/7/13)

It's not hop driven so unless people want a us stout (in which case we add some late additions) I'd suggest staying with uk hops.
No need for lactose unless making it into a cream stout.
This finishes thick and full without any oats or lactose so if people want dry, we'll need to alter the beta vs alpha times or just go low end single infusion.


----------



## Yob (5/7/13)

Grain: 
35kg Maris (Name/Weight) Total
700g aromatic (Name/Weight) Total
1050g biscuit (Technob/500g / )  Total
1050g Mixed crystal (simpsons light, med and dark) 90L (Name/Weight) Total
1750g TF pale chocolate  (Name/Weight) Total
700g Simpsons black patent (Name/Weight) Total
1400g Roasted barley (Name/Weight) Total

Adjuncts?
Hops: 
175g Kent Goldings (4.5% AA) (Technob/80g / ) Total
175g Challenger (6.5% AA) (Name/Weight) Total
70g Kent Goldings (aroma) (Name/Weight) Total
70g Challenger (aroma) (Name/Weight) Total
Cal Chloride.


----------



## technobabble66 (5/7/13)

Technob ?? What are you trying to say, Yob? :unsure: 

Thanks for getting the ball rolling with that scaled-up recipe!


----------



## breakbeer (5/7/13)

Grain: 
35kg Maris (Name/Weight) Total
700g aromatic (Name/Weight) Total
1050g biscuit (Technob/500g / breakbeer/550) Total
1050g Mixed crystal (simpsons light, med and dark) 90L (Name/Weight) Total
1750g TF pale chocolate (breakbeer/1750g) Total
700g Simpsons black patent (Name/Weight) Total
1400g Roasted barley (Name/Weight) Total

Adjuncts?
Hops: 
175g Kent Goldings (4.5% AA) (Technob/80g / ) Total
175g Challenger (6.5% AA) (Name/Weight) Total
70g Kent Goldings (aroma) (Name/Weight) Total
70g Challenger (aroma) (Name/Weight) Total
Cal Chloride.


----------



## mxd (5/7/13)

if someone wants to pop over pick-up and then drop back, I have and 80 ltr kettle, 80 ltr Mash Tun (with herms if needed) pid if wanted. a 50 ltr MLT, 50 ltr HLT, even a stand with a pump. Also a nasa on a stand with med pressure thingy, and a 2 ring burner.

https://plus.google.com/photos/114251055059703689403/albums/5714062629109993233?banner=pwa


https://plus.google.com/photos/114251055059703689403/albums/5783726408859231105?banner=pwa


----------



## manticle (5/7/13)

I'll chuck in some base. Maybe 10 kg?. Will confirm.

Can probably do the challenger too as I usually have some around. Might be able to arrange a 120 L kettle and a 70L as well. Crystal blend would be better as heritage so if anyone has heritage and wants to contribute?


----------



## Charst (5/7/13)

Grain: 
35kg Maris (Name/Weight) (Charst/10kg) Total
700g aromatic (Name/Weight) Total
1050g biscuit (Technob/500g / breakbeer/550) Total
1050g Mixed crystal (simpsons light, med and dark) 90L (Name/Weight) Total
1750g TF pale chocolate (breakbeer/1750g) Total
700g Simpsons black patent (Name/Weight) Total
1400g Roasted barley (Name/Weight) Total

Adjuncts?
Hops: 
175g Kent Goldings (4.5% AA) (Technob/80g / ) Total
175g Challenger (6.5% AA) (Name/Weight) Total
70g Kent Goldings (aroma) (Name/Weight) Total
70g Challenger (aroma) (Name/Weight) Total
Cal Chloride. (Charst) How much?


----------



## Whiteferret (6/7/13)

Grain: 
35kg Maris (Name/Weight) (Charst/10kg)(/Whiteferret/10kg)Total
4kg Naked Oats (Name/Weight) (/Whiteferret/2kg)Total
700g aromatic (Name/Weight) Total
1050g biscuit (Technob/500g / breakbeer/550) Total
1050g Mixed crystal (simpsons light, med and dark) 90L (Name/Weight) Total
1750g TF pale chocolate (breakbeer/1750g) Total
700g Simpsons black patent (Name/Weight) Total
1400g Roasted barley (Name/Weight) Total

Adjuncts?
Hops: 
175g Kent Goldings (4.5% AA) (Technob/80g / ) Total
175g Challenger (6.5% AA) (Name/Weight) Total
70g Kent Goldings (aroma) (Name/Weight) Total
70g Challenger (aroma) (Name/Weight) Total
Cal Chloride. (Charst) How much?


What about Naked Oats? 4kg sound right or maybe a bit more?


Edit: format


----------



## meathead (12/7/13)

Only 2 weeks to go and I'm still not sure what needs to be done
I'm bringing a cube
I'm going to grain n grape tomorrow so should I get some grain for the stout, if so what


----------



## Yob (12/7/13)

Full equipment list needs to be sorted.Rest of ingredients sorted. Cars packed.


----------



## breakbeer (12/7/13)

meathead said:


> I'm going to grain n grape tomorrow so should I get some grain for the stout, if so what


Have a look at the recipe a few posts above & see what's required then put your name next to what you'll contribute


----------



## meathead (12/7/13)

I could pick up the remaining 15kg of Maris. Do I get it cracked or do we crack on the day


----------



## breakbeer (12/7/13)

Nice one! I have a drill powered mill, but if you want to get it cracked that's cool too


----------



## Yob (14/7/13)

Put me down for providing the challenger and ekg remainder.


----------



## Whiteferret (14/7/13)

breakbeer said:


> Nice one! I have a drill powered mill, but if you want to get it cracked that's cool too


is it up to doing 40 kgs?


----------



## breakbeer (14/7/13)

whiteferret said:


> is it up to doing 40 kgs?


It's only got a small hopper (about 2 kilo) so it'll just take a bit longer


----------



## Yob (15/7/13)

Grain: 

35kg Maris (Name/Weight) (Charst/10kg)(/Whiteferret/10kg)Total
4kg Naked Oats (Name/Weight) (/Whiteferret/2kg)Total
700g aromatic (Name/Weight) Total
1050g biscuit (Technob/500g / breakbeer/550) Total
1050g Mixed crystal (simpsons light, med and dark) 90L (Name/Weight) Total
1750g TF pale chocolate (breakbeer/1750g) Total
700g Simpsons black patent (Name/Weight) Total
1400g Roasted barley (Name/Weight) Total

Adjuncts?
Hops: 
175g Kent Goldings (4.5% AA) (Technob/80g / ) Total
175g Challenger (6.5% AA) (Yob - 175) Total
70g Kent Goldings (aroma) (Yob - 70) Total
70g Challenger (aroma) (Yob - 70) Total
Cal Chloride. (Charst) How much?


What about Naked Oats? 4kg sound right or maybe a bit more?

:- is the equipment sorted? Sorry if it is I may have missed it... maybe start an equipment list same as the ingredients so it can get crossed off with someones name against it?

HLT (Size) - (Gas Fired) -
Burner - 
Bottle - 
MT - 80lt esky (untested still not built if someone has one ready to go?) (Yob )
Kettle (Size) - (Gas Fired) - 
Burner - (can possibly bring my stand which will fit a 4 ring - Yob)
Bottle -


----------



## Charst (15/7/13)

Grain: 

35kg Maris (Name/Weight) (Charst/10kg)(/Whiteferret/10kg)Total
4kg Naked Oats (Name/Weight) (/Whiteferret/2kg)Total
700g aromatic (Name/Weight) Total
1050g biscuit (Technob/500g / breakbeer/550) Total
1050g Mixed crystal (simpsons light, med and dark) 90L (Name/Weight) Total
1750g TF pale chocolate (breakbeer/1750g) Total
700g Simpsons black patent (Name/Weight) Total
1400g Roasted barley (Name/Weight) Total

Adjuncts?
Hops: 
175g Kent Goldings (4.5% AA) (Technob/80g / ) Total
175g Challenger (6.5% AA) (Yob - 175) Total
70g Kent Goldings (aroma) (Yob - 70) Total
70g Challenger (aroma) (Yob - 70) Total
Cal Chloride. (Charst) How much?


What about Naked Oats? 4kg sound right or maybe a bit more?

:- is the equipment sorted? Sorry if it is I may have missed it... maybe start an equipment list same as the ingredients so it can get crossed off with someones name against it?

HLT (50L SS Pot) - (Gas Fired) - (Charst)
Burner - (Charst)
Bottle - (Charst)
MT - 80lt esky (untested still not built if someone has one ready to go?) (Yob )
Kettle (Size) - (Gas Fired) - 
Burner - (can possibly bring my stand which will fit a 4 ring - Yob)
Bottle -


----------



## Yob (15/7/13)

Won't the second rig need a much bigger HLT? Possibly 2 x 50l jobbies? I havnt done the numbers, but I can bring my keggle if needed...


----------



## breakbeer (16/7/13)

HLT (50L SS Pot) - (Gas Fired) - (Charst)
Burner - (Charst)
Bottle - (Charst)
MT - 80lt esky (untested still not built if someone has one ready to go?) (Yob )
Kettle (Size) - (Gas Fired) - 
Burner - (can possibly bring my stand which will fit a 4 ring - Yob)
Bottle -

70L single vessel BIAB - (breakbeer)


----------



## meathead (16/7/13)

I'm bringing gas biab 38L set up
Plus the balance of the Maris
Plus I've got some medium crystal


----------



## breakbeer (18/7/13)

About to place an order with G&G so thought I may as well add some more grain

Grain: 

35kg Maris (Name/Weight) (Charst/10kg)(/Whiteferret/10kg)Total
4kg Naked Oats (Name/Weight) (/Whiteferret/2kg)Total
700g aromatic (breakbeer/700g) Total
1050g biscuit (Technob/500g / breakbeer/550) Total
1050g Mixed crystal (simpsons light, med and dark) 90L (Name/Weight) Total
1750g TF pale chocolate (breakbeer/1750g) Total
700g Simpsons black patent (breakbeer/700g) Total
1400g Roasted barley (Name/Weight) Total

Adjuncts?
Hops: 
175g Kent Goldings (4.5% AA) (Technob/80g / ) Total
175g Challenger (6.5% AA) (Yob - 175) Total
70g Kent Goldings (aroma) (Yob - 70) Total
70g Challenger (aroma) (Yob - 70) Total
Cal Chloride. (Charst) How much?


----------



## manticle (18/7/13)

When I get back from adelaide, I'll assess what gear I can realistically provide.
Typing on a phone so can someone put me down to supply whatever roast malts/spec malts are left?


----------



## breakbeer (18/7/13)

Grain: 

35kg Maris (Name/Weight) (Charst/10kg)(/Whiteferret/10kg)Total
4kg Naked Oats (Name/Weight) (manticle/2kg/Whiteferret/2kg)Total
700g aromatic (breakbeer/700g) Total
1050g biscuit (Technob/500g / breakbeer/550) Total
1050g Mixed crystal (simpsons light, med and dark) 90L (manticle/1050g) Total
1750g TF pale chocolate (breakbeer/1750g) Total
700g Simpsons black patent (breakbeer/700g) Total
1400g Roasted barley (manticle/1400g) Total

Adjuncts?
Hops: 
175g Kent Goldings (4.5% AA) (Technob/80g / ) Total
175g Challenger (6.5% AA) (Yob - 175) Total
70g Kent Goldings (aroma) (Yob - 70) Total
70g Challenger (aroma) (Yob - 70) Total
Cal Chloride. (Charst) How much?


----------



## Yob (18/7/13)

I should think that the equipment is on the critical list atm... all the ingredients need to go into something, the way I see it, correct me if Im wrong, is that we are heading for 2 gas fired systems in entirety and the 1 electric system?

I dont think we are getting, least not that Ive seen, a kettle big enough for the remainder to do as a single batch?


----------



## breakbeer (18/7/13)

Unfortunately I don't have any more equipment to offer

If no one else puts their hand up we might have to scale down the amount of cubes


----------



## manticle (18/7/13)

I have 70 l kettle I need to fit a tap to and 4 ring burner.
2400 watt element too but I'll only bring that if I need to.
9.5kg gas bottle, med pressure reg, 40l hlt if required.


----------



## manticle (18/7/13)

50 l keggle too but I will probably use weldless fittings from this or hlt to fit out 70 l


----------



## Yob (18/7/13)

1: breakbeer (20lt)
2: Manticle (20lt)
3: Meathead (20lt)
4. technobabble66 (10L)
5. Damn (20lt)
6: Charst (20lt)
7: Whiteferret (17L)

Total ~130lt - 40 to 50 of which we can get from the on site set up. The remainder = 80+ of produced wort + losses.... to my mind, we are probably best aiming for 2 additional gas fired complete systems.

I can borrow CM2's 7lt kettle
Manticle has offered a 70lt Kettle

@ Manticle, we are limited to gas as the on site rig will be using the available power. Im still intending to complete the build on the 80lt MT (this weekend) but we will still need another big MT + 2 x gas fired HLT's...

we need a definitive list of what we still need to complete the 2 other rigs

System 2
HLT - 
MT - (80lt esky - Yob) (Still required building, if someone has one ready to go of similar size????)
Kettle - (70lt - Yob to borrow from CM2)
Stand - Burner (Yob - 3 Ring Med Pressure Reg) ?? 

System 3
HLT - 
MT - 
Kettle - (70lt - Manticle)


----------



## manticle (18/7/13)

I can take a tap setup from my mt so can do 50l and 70 l vessels.

As I mentioned - 4 ring plus med reg and gas bottle also


----------



## breakbeer (18/7/13)

I reckon we could run another 2400W electric system now that I think about it, we'd just have to have it setup down the other end of the house.

My neighbour is a good bloke & used to brew so I can even ask him if I can run a lead to his house. I give hime Beer & Gin all the time so I doubt he'd say No


----------



## manticle (18/7/13)

I'll bring that too. Someone please add it into the equipment list for me.


----------



## Yob (18/7/13)

1: breakbeer (20lt)

2: Manticle (20lt)
3: Meathead (20lt)
4. technobabble66 (10L)
5. Damn (20lt)
6: Charst (20lt)
7: Whiteferret (17L)

Total ~130lt - 40 to 50 of which we can get from the on site set up. The remainder = 80+ of produced wort + losses.... to my mind, we are probably best aiming for 2 additional gas fired complete systems.

I can borrow CM2's 7lt kettle
Manticle has offered a 70lt Kettle

@ Manticle, we are limited to gas as the on site rig will be using the available power. Im still intending to complete the build on the 80lt MT (this weekend) but we will still need another big MT + 2 x gas fired HLT's...

we need a definitive list of what we still need to complete the 2 other rigs

System 2
HLT - 
MT - (80lt esky - Yob) (Still required building, if someone has one ready to go of similar size????)
Kettle - (70lt - Yob to borrow from CM2)
Stand - Burner (Yob - 3 Ring Med Pressure Reg) ?? 

System 3
HLT Vessel
HLT Element- (2400W Element Manticle)
MT - 
Kettle - (70lt - Manticle)

How are we going to go for height (Trellis?) or should we be thinking of bringing pumps and hoses? My 24v Brown will pump a reasonable volume and can be run off a portable battery pack? Will have to be guided by breakbeer as I dont know the layout and have no idea where the rigs will be set up


----------



## GrumpyPaul (18/7/13)

It is looking like my beers will be there but i wont. (I been travelling a fair bit for work the last few months - so domestic relations might benefit from me not seeking a leave pass for the swap) 

My gear might not be too useful as it is a single vessel (Birko Urn) BIAB.

At a pinch I can squeeze 18 litre batches out of it. I am happy to send it along if you guys want to play with comparing the outcomes of the different methods on the same recipe.

Almost like a mini system wars...

So if you guys want to do one smaller batch and have somewhere plug it in you are wlecome to it.


----------



## breakbeer (18/7/13)

Yob said:


> How are we going to go for height (Trellis?) or should we be thinking of bringing pumps and hoses? My 24v Brown will pump a reasonable volume and can be run off a portable battery pack? Will have to be guided by breakbeer as I dont know the layout and have no idea where the rigs will be set up


Both the double garage & the carport have a quite high roof, I'll measure them tonight & let you know. I just bought a new pump so I have a couple of LBP's that can be used on other systems

Will I need to sort out a trestle table or two?

I plan on having an RDO on the Friday before to get things set up


----------



## meathead (18/7/13)

Im bringing my biab 38L gas set up


----------



## technobabble66 (18/7/13)

I'm afraid i'll be pretty crap with helping out for gear.

I've got 2 x 30L urns, but only 1 is setup atm. Happy to bring that if it will be useful on the day.
If i can find a replacement sight glass, i could bring the 2nd one also. [actually, i could temporarily plug the port if it is required].
I also have a 40L esky, but its just a basic esky so i'm assuming it's pointless bringing that.

So is any of that useful for the Big Brew-Up?

Just a minor point, i think we're 100g short on EKG as per the list. I think Yob put his hand up for all remaining hops, so is this just a typo?


----------



## Yob (18/7/13)

breakbeer said:


> Both the double garage & the carport have a quite high roof, I'll measure them tonight & let you know. I just bought a new pump so I have a couple of LBP's that can be used on other systems
> 
> Will I need to sort out a trestle table or two?
> 
> I plan on having an RDO on the Friday before to get things set up


Anything we need for height will need to be sturdy, Manticle is a good catch but not sure how he will fare catching 2 at a time h34r:


----------



## manticle (18/7/13)

Yob said:


> 1: breakbeer (20lt) 2: Manticle (20lt)3: Meathead (20lt)4. technobabble66 (10L)5. Damn (20lt)6: Charst (20lt)7: Whiteferret (17L) Total ~130lt - 40 to 50 of which we can get from the on site set up. The remainder = 80+ of produced wort + losses.... to my mind, we are probably best aiming for 2 additional gas fired complete systems. I can borrow CM2's 7lt kettleManticle has offered a 70lt Kettle @ Manticle, we are limited to gas as the on site rig will be using the available power. Im still intending to complete the build on the 80lt MT (this weekend) but we will still need another big MT + 2 x gas fired HLT's... we need a definitive list of what we still need to complete the 2 other rigs System 2HLT - MT - (80lt esky - Yob) (Still required building, if someone has one ready to go of similar size????)Kettle - (70lt - Yob to borrow from CM2)Stand - Burner (Yob - 3 Ring Med Pressure Reg) ?? System 3HLT VesselHLT Element- (2400W Element Manticle)MT - Kettle - (70lt - Manticle) How are we going to go for height (Trellis?) or should we be thinking of bringing pumps and hoses? My 24v Brown will pump a reasonable volume and can be run off a portable battery pack? Will have to be guided by breakbeer as I dont know the layout and have no idea where the rigs will be set up


 Don't forget 50 l keggle or 40 l alu hlt from me.


----------



## breakbeer (18/7/13)

Garage roof is 3m high to the rafters & you can go further up into the roof space if required. There's a sturdy workshop bench at the back of the garage that can be used for one tier & I'll see what else I can think of

Carport is on an angle & is 2800 on one side & 2100 on the other

Should be plenty of room


----------



## Edak (18/7/13)

I could bring my single vessel but it's probably not up to the recipe if more than 5.5kg grain. Batch size dependant.


----------



## breakbeer (18/7/13)

I'd personally love to see your system in action Edak

Although it might make me wanna scrap all the hard work I've done on mine & go for a Brauclone


----------



## Whiteferret (19/7/13)

I have another 200l drum I've had stuck aside for a possible cider fermenter that I can bring. I've heard that a 32 jet mongolian can get a 44 to the boil anyone know if its so ?


----------



## Fents (19/7/13)

whiteferret said:


> I have another 200l drum I've had stuck aside for a possible cider fermenter that I can bring. I've heard that a 32 jet mongolian can get a 44 to the boil anyone know if its so ?


Mongolian will easily get it to boil, my LHBS guy use's a rambo burner on his 200L drum and it works fine.


----------



## Yob (19/7/13)

Does it have a tap in WF? I can easily bring the holesaw if it doesn't


----------



## Fents (19/7/13)

And sorry guys i wont be able to make the swap. Absolutley gutted. Just not in a good space now, Still trying to find a house to buy so Saturdays are just flat out house hunting, also im on a bit of a detox for personal reasons.

There are however some things i'd like someone to do for me :

1. First beers at 10am (for the host and whoever else is there)
2. Someone take a marker with them
3. Make sure the spit is not ready to eat until 10pm, its tradition
4. Get blind
5. Don't question manticle's 8 way brewing ability - he's got this
6. Take lots of photo's
7. If breakbeer offers you a toke, oblige, he's the host your his guest.
8. Dont leave it till midnight to remember points 1 thru 7

Have fun guys, its always an awesome day.


----------



## Yob (19/7/13)

Awww nutz.. Now I have to consume twice as much and hold myself up? 

Got the Fents rulez covered


----------



## breakbeer (19/7/13)

spewin' Fents, I was lookin' forward to a catch up.

I'll try & check off your list as the day goes


----------



## manticle (19/7/13)

Bollocks fents - would have been good to catch up. Got to look after yourself though so all the best and catch you at the next one.


----------



## Edak (19/7/13)

I thought step one was collect underpants... 

Sorry you can't make it, I actually look forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## Yob (20/7/13)

building the manifold for the 80lt Esky and fitting a tap to it, presumably that will be large enough for the 2nd system?


----------



## Whiteferret (21/7/13)

Yob said:


> Does it have a tap in WF? I can easily bring the holesaw if it doesn't


No hole yet, will put the 1/2" ball valve out of my keggle into it. Haven't got a pickup tube for it as I usually siphon into my cubes.
Still need to cut out the lid and give it a really good clean which will be fun as it used to hold tea tree oil.


----------



## Yob (21/7/13)

Finished the manifold today (still in the dog house due to the time it took) so the 80lt esky MT is a go, I presume we can get 25 to 30kg in it at at stretch.. Do I need to bring my burner stand and keggle for HLT? I assume we will need 2 x 50lt HLT's?

What time are you expected WF?

What time are we aiming to mash in? Working back from a mash in time we need about an hour to get HLT's up to temp, mill grains etc etc?


----------



## manticle (21/7/13)

Let's do a final count of equipment. I'm still posting on a phone so someone start a list of what's needed, quote and add in what's covered. Can add from me : in 50 l hlt, 2400w element, 4 ring burner and med pressure reg, 9.5kg gas bottle and 70 l kettle. Add everything in now, deduct surplus when everything is covered.


----------



## Yob (21/7/13)

System 2
HLT - 2 x 50lt Keggle (or something bigger as a single vessel?) - 
MT - (80lt esky - Yob) (_Still needs thermowell placed but should get it done_)
Kettle - (200lt bad ass thingo - Whiteferret)
Stand - (Yob)
Burner + Bottle (4 ring {will fit Yobs stand} - Manticle) - If we are going to go the Mongolian, please edit this.
24V Brown Pump + Silicone hose- (Yob) - Bet my boots we will need one

This list is by no means the be all and end all, just as my mind has the equipment, it's still subject to better ideas and editing by anyone who has anything to add or replace with better equipment...

we certainly need to get it locked in though.. we aint got long  

edit: Blue requires attention, AFAIK, the rest is locked in


----------



## manticle (21/7/13)

Did you get my 70 l and 50 l pot in there yob?


----------



## Whiteferret (22/7/13)

System 2
HLT - 2 x 50lt Keggle (or something bigger as a single vessel?) - 
MT - (80lt esky - Yob) (_Still needs thermowell placed but should get it done_)
Kettle + stand + mogolian + bottle (200lt bad ass thingo - Whiteferret)
Stand - (Yob)
Burner + Bottle (4 ring {will fit Yobs stand} - Manticle) - do we need this for HLT, please edit this.
24V Brown Pump + Silicone hose- (Yob) - Bet my boots we will need one

This list is by no means the be all and end all, just as my mind has the equipment, it's still subject to better ideas and editing by anyone who has anything to add or replace with better equipment...

we certainly need to get it locked in though.. we aint got long  

 Blue requires attention, AFAIK, the rest is locked in

edit: removed qoutes


----------



## Yob (22/7/13)

whiteferret said:


> No hole yet, will put the 1/2" ball valve out of my keggle into it. Haven't got a pickup tube for it as I usually siphon into my cubes.
> Still need to cut out the lid and give it a really good clean which will be fun as it used to hold tea tree oil.


Wouldn't even worry about the lid unless, like me, it's a good excuse to get the job done


----------



## Whiteferret (22/7/13)

Yob said:


> Wouldn't even worry about the lid unless, like me, it's a good excuse to get the job done


As in the top of the 44 that's still there. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Yob (22/7/13)

whiteferret said:


> As in the top of the 44 that's still there. :icon_cheers:


aah, I see... will you make up a measurement stick / sight stick so we know what volumes we are at?


----------



## Yob (22/7/13)

System 2

HLT1 - 1 x 50lt Keggle -
Burner + Bottle + Stand (4 ring {will fit Yobs stand} - Manticle)
HLT2 - 1 x 50lt Keggle - 
Burner + Bottle - 
MT - (80lt esky - Yob) 
Kettle + stand + mogolian + bottle (200lt bad ass thingo - Whiteferret)
24V Brown Pump + Silicone hose- (Yob) - Bet my boots we will need one

Think we will be best off with 2 x Keggles for HLT's Manticle, the 70lt would maybe work at a stretch for volume, but I rekon that 2 keggles will be the go. Can set up low and pump to Kettle, pump can run off portable battery pack.

Again folks, please edit if you can add / replace items in the list

Blue need attention.


----------



## Whiteferret (22/7/13)

Yob said:


> aah, I see... will you make up a measurement stick / sight stick so we know what volumes we are at?


Doing that right now at work. 
Will do the chopping of the lid this arvo with it full of water to see if my stand is up to holding 200+ kg.

ps: tea tree oil is flammable.


----------



## Edak (22/7/13)

So I guess that I am not bringing my 1V BM clone? OK, no problem...

I am trying to convince the Mrs to drive me. I think I can persuade her.

I might have a keg of something to bring, it depends on whether this amber (failed Red ale) I brewed is actually any good or not... If it's good it will be a conundrum (to keep or not to keep) if it's not then I would be too shy to let others taste it...


----------



## Yob (22/7/13)

Edak said:


> So I guess that I am not bringing my 1V BM clone? OK, no problem...


I think running two electric systems will be an issue mate, hence why we have gone large and gas fired.. personally I'd like to see it given a run,, just this weekend may not be the right time.. Maybe consider the (I hope they are still running it) Melbourne Brewers System Wars, I didnt get to go last time it was run but sounded like a hoot.

My Mosaic Hop Monster is in CC as of last night, will keg it Wednesday and Carb it up... it's gunna be green but should be ok... I hope, am running about a week behind schedule 

If it's still well green, I have some fall back bottles.


----------



## breakbeer (22/7/13)

'Green' beer is better than 'no' beer


----------



## manticle (22/7/13)

HLT1 - 1 x 50lt Keggle -
Burner + Bottle + Stand (4 ring {will fit Yobs stand} - Manticle)
HLT2 - 1 x 50lt Keggle - (MANTICLE)
Burner + Bottle - 
MT - (80lt esky - Yob) 
Kettle + stand + mogolian + bottle (200lt bad ass thingo - Whiteferret)
24V Brown Pump + Silicone hose- (Yob) - Bet my boots we will need one
Blue need attention.


----------



## manticle (22/7/13)

Anybody interested in Maxi-taxi sharing back towards town later in the eve? Will be going at least as far as Brunswick, via fairfield depending on interest. Around 6 people I guess to make it worth it.

1. Manticle
2. Vitalstatistix

There's a chance also that vitalstatistix can take a few swaps and equipment across on Thursday or Friday in exchange for a small amount of petrol money. He's in Brunswick East, relatively small car


----------



## Edak (22/7/13)

breakbeer said:


> 'Green' beer is better than 'no' beer


Well Said sir. Just had a glass of my 'failed' red, it needs to clear up a lot but is pretty nice. I had to confirm with a second pint and it's definitely drinkable.

Ah shit, there goes my day. Now I am snacking and thinking about the next beer....


----------



## Yob (22/7/13)

breakbeer said:


> 'Green' beer is better than 'no' beer


it may well be green with the dry hop load it was given :lol:


----------



## Charst (22/7/13)

manticle said:


> HLT1 - 1 x 50lt Keggle[/size] -[/size]
> Burner + Bottle[/size] + Stand ([/size]4 ring {will fit Yobs stand} - Manticle[/size])[/size][/size]
> HLT2 - 1 x 50lt Keggle - (MANTICLE)[/size][/size]
> Burner + [/size]Bottle[/size] - [/size][/size]
> ...


Sorry posting on phone but I can supply the second 50L HLT, burner etc.


----------



## Yob (22/7/13)

HLT1 - 1 x 50lt Keggle -  (MANTICLE)

Burner + Bottle + Stand (4 ring {will fit Yobs stand} - Manticle)

HLT2 - 1 x 50lt Keggle (Charst)

Burner + Bottle - Charst

MT - (80lt esky - Yob) 

Kettle + stand + mogolian + bottle (200lt bad ass thingo - Whiteferret)

24V Brown Pump + Silicone hose- (Yob) - Bet my boots we will need one




Charst said:


> Sorry posting on phone but I can supply the second 50L HLT, burner etc.


Looks to me like this is kinda sorted unless anyone can see gaps / other needs?

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## meathead (22/7/13)

I'm bringing my BIAB setup with the hope of a free lesson


----------



## Yob (23/7/13)

Grain: 


35kg Maris  (Name/Weight) (Charst/10kg)(/Whiteferret/10kg)Total
4kg Naked Oats  (Name/Weight) (/Whiteferret/2kg)Total
700g aromatic (Name/Weight) Total
1050g biscuit (Technob/500g / breakbeer/550) Total
1050g Mixed crystal (simpsons light, med and dark) 90L (Name/Weight) Total
1750g TF pale chocolate (breakbeer/1750g) Total
700g Simpsons black patent (Name/Weight) Total
1400g Roasted barley (Name/Weight) Total

Adjuncts?
Hops: 
175g Kent Goldings (4.5% AA) (Technob/80g / ) Total
175g Challenger (6.5% AA) (Yob - 175) Total
70g Kent Goldings (aroma) (Yob - 70) Total
70g Challenger (aroma) (Yob - 70) Total
Cal Chloride. (Charst) How much?

What about Naked Oats? 4kg sound right or maybe a bit more?

Last post I could see was this, seems to be a few gaps in the bill still... if Ive missed one since this, apologies.. time is getting short peeps...


----------



## manticle (23/7/13)

I put my hand up for the remaining spec malts. Are we doing oatmeal or not? Stout is great without but happy to get that too if the vote goes that way.


----------



## meathead (23/7/13)

I'm bringing the 15kg maris


----------



## technobabble66 (23/7/13)

Grain: 


35kg Maris (Name/Weight) (Charst/10kg)(/Whiteferret/10kg)(meathead/15kg)Total
4kg Naked Oats  (Name/Weight) (/Whiteferret/2kg)Total
700g aromatic (Name/Weight) Total
1050g biscuit (Techno/500g / breakbeer/550) Total
1050g Mixed crystal (simpsons light, med and dark) 90L (Techno/350g Med) Total
1750g TF pale chocolate (breakbeer/1750g) Total
700g Simpsons black patent (Name/Weight) Total
1400g Roasted barley (Name/Weight) Total

Adjuncts?
Hops: 
175g Kent Goldings (4.5% AA) (Techno/80g / ) Total
175g Challenger (6.5% AA) (Yob - 175) Total
70g Kent Goldings (aroma) (Yob - 70) Total
70g Challenger (aroma) (Yob - 70) Total
Cal Chloride. (Charst) How much?


How much med crystal required? i can bring up to 500g of ECB 115-145. I've put down 400g but can easily do the extra 100g.

Edit: Just read manticle's post about him supplying all spec malts. So now i'm not sure if i need to bring the med crystal, but i'll probably bring it anyway, i guess. 

Edit 2: re manticle below, fixed - updated to 350g (1/3rd)


----------



## manticle (23/7/13)

If you've already got it, add your name to the list and I'll grab the rest. 1/3 light, 1/3 dark, 1/3 medium.


----------



## Whiteferret (23/7/13)

manticle said:


> I put my hand up for the remaining spec malts. Are we doing oatmeal or not? Stout is great without but happy to get that too if the vote goes that way.


Mants,
I think it was decided to do the oatmeal. I put down 4kg in the list is this an alright amount? You said in an earlier post somewhere about toasting it. Is that whole
or crushed and at what temp? On a tray in the oven I presume.


----------



## manticle (23/7/13)

Crushed in the oven works best. 500g per 25 L. Let me know final amount and put my name on the list for it. Still posting on phone so quoting in colour is a massive arse pain.


----------



## Edak (24/7/13)

at least you can post on your phone. Dropped my phone last night from the van and got a chip in the glass, now I can't use the lower half of the screen.


:anger:


----------



## breakbeer (24/7/13)

this was the latest post with everyones contributions

Grain: 

35kg Maris (Name/Weight) (Charst/10kg)(/Whiteferret/10kg)Total
4kg Naked Oats (Name/Weight) (manticle/2kg/Whiteferret/2kg)Total
700g aromatic (breakbeer/700g) Total
1050g biscuit (Technob/500g / breakbeer/550) Total
1050g Mixed crystal (simpsons light, med and dark) 90L (manticle/1050g) Total
1750g TF pale chocolate (breakbeer/1750g) Total
700g Simpsons black patent (breakbeer/700g) Total
1400g Roasted barley (manticle/1400g) Total

Adjuncts?
Hops: 
175g Kent Goldings (4.5% AA) (Technob/80g / ) Total
175g Challenger (6.5% AA) (Yob - 175) Total
70g Kent Goldings (aroma) (Yob - 70) Total
70g Challenger (aroma) (Yob - 70) Total
Cal Chloride. (Charst) How much?


----------



## technobabble66 (24/7/13)

Latest:

Grain: 

35kg Maris (Charst/10kg)(/Whiteferret/10kg)(meathead/15kg)
4kg Naked Oats (Whiteferret/2kg)(manticle/2kg)
700g aromatic (breakbeer/700g)
1050g biscuit (Techno/500g / breakbeer/550) 
1050g Mixed crystal (light, med and dark) 90L (Techno/350g M)(manticle/350g L +350g D)
1750g TF pale chocolate (breakbeer/1750g) 
700g Simpsons black patent (breakbeer/700g) 
1400g Roasted barley (manticle/1400g) 

Adjuncts?
Hops: 
175g Kent Goldings (4.5% AA) (Techno/80g / ) 
175g Challenger (6.5% AA) (Yob - 175) 
70g Kent Goldings (aroma) (Yob - 70) 
70g Challenger (aroma) (Yob - 70) 
Cal Chloride. (Charst) How much?


So, if it's correct to assume Yob is bringing the balance of EKG (? the 100g on top of his listed 70g ?) then it all done!  
Woohoo!! :super:

Edit - apologies breakbeer for basically just re-writing your post. I was just putting my crystal in there & double-checking the EKG, though I think Yob's already put his hand up originally for all remaining hops.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (24/7/13)

I'm intrigued - exactly how many litres is this brew going to make????

41kg of grain - WOW.


I am so dissapopinted I cant get there. :angry:


----------



## Yob (24/7/13)

GrumpyPaul said:


> I'm intrigued - exactly how many litres is this brew going to make????
> 
> 41kg of grain - WOW.
> 
> ...


bring the missus, tell her it's a day out with a surprise..

surprise is she's driving home :lol:


----------



## Edak (24/7/13)

Yob said:


> bring the missus, tell her it's a day out with a surprise..
> 
> surprise is she's driving home :lol:


That's what I did but didn't invite her to stay.


----------



## breakbeer (24/7/13)

Still going with the 5 step mash? Just asking coz I'd like to program my controller on Friday


----------



## Charst (24/7/13)

Put my hand up for the Cal Chloride but not sure how much is required?

I have 20g at the moment but can get more if need be.


----------



## manticle (25/7/13)

breakbeer said:


> Still going with the 5 step mash? Just asking coz I'd like to program my controller on Friday


For this kind of volume with an amalgamation of varied equipment I reckon single infusion is the way.


----------



## Yob (25/7/13)

I think we might have trouble sorting out an effective wort return, will check if the one from my old MT fits, as Manticle says, with a system made up of bits and pieces from all over the state, infusion will probably be easiest, one less thing to go wrong.


----------



## manticle (25/7/13)

Grain and gtape are out of naked oats so I'll have to get rolled or somesuch.


----------



## Whiteferret (25/7/13)

I can do all the oats if you want manticle. Does 3kg sound good? What temp and time do you recommend in the oven?


----------



## breakbeer (26/7/13)

OK, so there's potentially a large problem. I just went to pick up my grain order from the Post Office & it's not ******* there. Grain & Grape stuffed up & forgot to send it 

Is anyone going to G&G today by any chance?

Or is anyone a bit closer to them than I am & I can maybe organise for it to be couriered to you?


----------



## Yob (26/7/13)

Tell them to courier it... at their expence, the only way they will learn.. when was the order placed?


----------



## breakbeer (26/7/13)

turns out they didn't forget my order, he just couldn't remember at the time.

Australia Post are holding it at a distribution centre & apparently I'm not allowed to pick it up :unsure:

Waiting on another call from G&G to tell me the code number or something & then I've gotta have it out with Aus' Post


----------



## DarkFaerytale (26/7/13)

what grain is it?


----------



## breakbeer (26/7/13)

700g aromatic (breakbeer/700g)
1050g biscuit (/ breakbeer/550) 
1750g TF pale chocolate (breakbeer/1750g) 
700g Simpsons black patent (breakbeer/700g)


----------



## manticle (26/7/13)

I can cover the biscuit and quite possibly a good portion of the roast too. Will have a look tonight. Otherwise someone might be able to go past greensborough on the way?

We can always adjust the recipe and thete is also a good chance vitalstatistix will have what I don't including aromatic. Don't sweat


----------



## DarkFaerytale (26/7/13)

i have a kilo of chocolate and roast barley as well as 20 odd of traditional if you need it


----------



## Yob (26/7/13)

Bollox, been compiling a list all week of what I need to bring and bloody left it at work... <_<

Now, to start packing the car with what I _*can *_remember :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## GrumpyPaul (26/7/13)

Yob no need to pick up my beers. You can cross that of your list...that you left at work.

Turns out micbrew is not far from my place. I have dropped mine of with him to take.


----------



## manticle (26/7/13)

breakbeer said:


> 700g aromatic (breakbeer/700g)
> 1050g biscuit (/ breakbeer/550)
> 1750g TF pale chocolate (breakbeer/1750g)
> 700g Simpsons black patent (breakbeer/700g)


All good. Me and vitalstatistix have got it covered.


----------



## breakbeer (26/7/13)

Nice one manticle!

I'm gutted right now. The beer I kegged yesterday tastes farken dreadful, some kind of infection

Hosting the swap with no beer 

****


----------



## Yob (26/7/13)

Got a vac sealer there?


----------



## Edak (26/7/13)

What can we do re beer for general consumption?


----------



## breakbeer (26/7/13)

Yob said:


> Got a vac sealer there?


Yep


----------



## ash2 (26/7/13)

Have good weekend Vics,But you know the rules. What happens at the swap is posted on AHB + PICS.

Cheers & Beers
Have a good one

Dave :beer: :super:


----------



## manticle (26/7/13)

Edak said:


> What can we do re beer for general consumption?


Everybody brings as much beer as they can drink x 3.
Kegs, bottles, whatever.

Unfortunately I have no hb ready so I will be bringing commercial.

Sorry to hear your bad news bb. How much do we owe you for spits, etc?


----------



## insane_rosenberg (26/7/13)

We'll all bring bottles to share of course! 
Did we have any luck with the A-type coupler?


----------



## ash2 (26/7/13)

breakbeer said:


> Nice one manticle!
> 
> I'm gutted right now. The beer I kegged yesterday tastes farken dreadful, some kind of infection
> 
> ...


Well I suppose seeing your the host,you have to cook while you drink other swappers beer. h34r:


----------



## breakbeer (26/7/13)

An A type coupler would be awesome but I had no response when i asked, anyone?

Might have to put the spit on early coz there's a shitload more pork than there is sausages. I thought I was buying the same portion I bought last Christmas, but I went to pick it up & it's roughly twice the size, but thinner & longer

Picking up freshly baked rolls at 8am


----------



## technobabble66 (26/7/13)

breakbeer said:


> I'm gutted right now. The beer I kegged yesterday tastes farken dreadful, some kind of infection
> 
> Hosting the swap with no beer
> 
> ****


Ah LOL - you're truly having a bad run, bb!! :unsure: No grains. No beer... maybe you'd better check the water, gas & electricity!

No stress, dude. You're about to host 22 mad brewers. I'm sure the beer will sort itself out. :beerbang:

Luckily you've got the food covered. We're probably not so good on non-liquid food -_- 
& you can never have too much pork...


----------



## Yob (26/7/13)

At least there will be room in the fridge for my keg... I'd better stop 'sampling' it


----------



## Yob (26/7/13)

Teflon tape, stuffed if I can find it.. Can someone supply? Only need a little bit.. Had it the other day...


----------



## Charst (26/7/13)

I have Gas tape packed already if thats what you mean yeah?

EDIT: normally a stretchy white tape on a blue ring but the bunnings bloke told me the yellow ring was better. can you tell i work in an office? ahha


----------



## Yob (26/7/13)

The pink stuff is the go but that'll do I guess, pink is heat rated is all


----------



## breakbeer (26/7/13)

I've got both kinds of Teflon tape & also a tube of keg lube if that's what you're into

I'm goin to bed


----------



## manticle (26/7/13)

I'm not an expert but I thought both are teflon but different thicknesses.


----------



## Yob (26/7/13)

breakbeer said:


> I've got both kinds of Teflon tape & also a tube of keg lube if that's what you're into
> I'm goin to bed


With the lube? Dirty bugger...


----------



## manticle (27/7/13)

Don't forget to bring clean, sanitised and labelled cubes all those who are taking wort.


----------



## Vitalstatistix (28/7/13)

awesome day! thanks to the host, nice one mate.

soooo I might start the tasting thread.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/74463-vic-2013-july-case-swap-tasting-thread/


----------



## Damn (4/8/13)

Ok, got my wyeast 1098. A few questions.

I've got my 25l cube, I'm going to tip into my 32l fermenter. Haven't done a stout before.


Wasn't planning on splitting my yeast. Do I need to make a starter with my yeast?
I plan to ferment at 19o I trust this is a suitable temp?
My fermenter is volume is adequate?
I'm just going to ferment for 3weeks at this temp and bottle it. leave it in the bottles at same temp for another 2 weeks then cellar it for 6weeks before testing.


----------



## Yob (4/8/13)

I'd be making a starter yes..

Got mine down to under 1020, had to pitch the next day as the 10l cube didn't seal properly..

Must clean the little party keg today in readiness..


----------



## technobabble66 (5/8/13)

Hey
I've had my 15L's (?) fermenting away w some WLP004 Irish ale yeast for 6 days now. Just down to an occasional bubble. Not checked current SG yet.

Now, i'm O/S for 18 days as of next tuesday. Assuming FG is reached before next tuesday, is it better to bottle & leave it to condition entirely in the bottle, or should i leave it in the fermenter to condition there for an extra 3 weeks, then bottle & continue conditioning in bottles??

I'm currently planning on leaving it in the ferm until i get back, as it seems the consensus is generally to leave brews in the ferm for an extra week or so anyway. But i just thought i'd double check.

BTW, it's smelling & tasting awesome from the ferm tap. V V tasty spread of malty goodness with a decent but balanced bitterness. Can't wait to try it in several weeks time after more conditioning & carbing. :super:
Apparently 11 stuck sparges & manticle soaking his hands in mash for an hour doesn't negatively affect the beer...


----------



## manticle (5/8/13)

If you reach fg a few days before you go, keep it at ferment temp till the day before then put in a cube, tighten the lid and place in the fridge at 0-2 deg c


----------



## technobabble66 (5/8/13)

I could certainly put 10L in a cube (risk of infection?) & hopefully squeeze that into the fridge while gone, & bottle the remaining few litres.
But why?

I assume it's not for basic storage. I thought it'd be perfectly fine in the fermenter for the next 3 weeks under the CO2 in the vessel.

I'm under the impression that sort of lagering is to clarify the beer. Does it do other stuff to improve the beer also? I'm assuming clarifying a pitch black stout is not important.

Is it to get the beer away from the yeast cake on the bottom - autolysis taints, etc? I was hoping that wouldn't be an issue with only an extra 3 weeks. If it's a big problem, is there much to be gained from lagering as opposed to just bottling & be done with it.

Keen to learn


----------



## manticle (5/8/13)

I recommended the cube because it will take the beer off the yeast, proteins etc and if you leave it at ferment temps for a few days after fg, the yeast will have done its job. Risk of autolysis is pretty minor but I have found that extended contact can lead to some undesirable flavours in the finished beer ( meaty, yeasty, etc). This is minimised in the cold so in fermenter would still likely be ok.

Other reason for the cube is you can seal it. Unless your fermenter is sealed completely with bugger all headspace it's got some risk of oxidation. Not huge but some. Co2 is no longer being produced and while it might continue to come out of solution (temp dependent) it won't be as protective as the blanket formed during active fermentation. Oxygen favours things like acetobacter.

Infection is a pretty small risk if your techniques are good.
Finally cold conditioning has effects on dropping stuff out of solution which makes beer taste better and cleaner, style dependent.
A clear looking stout tastes better than a yeasty, murky one, beer matures with time and cold retards staling reactions.

Your fermenter for 3 weeks on the garage floor at this time of the year for 3 weeks will likely be fine - cubing and cc'ing is just what I would do prefetentially.


----------



## Damn (6/8/13)

You guys were right. Thought my fermenter was large enough. Got home tonight and she's blown her stack. I'm going to clean the mess on the top and replace the air-lock. Will this be adequate? Should I just relax and have a homebrew?....


Just replaced the fermenter, bubbling vigorously. Cleaned the mess. Maybe its not as serious as I first thought.


----------



## manticle (6/8/13)

Clean, sanitise, replace - all good.


----------



## Damn (6/8/13)

Bugger, it's already cleared the 2nd airlock, same mess back on lid. I'm concerned air's getting in now. I've just read it's probably good to do a blowoff tube. I haven't got a tube the right diameter to create this solution. I've loosened the lid to relieve some pressure. I keeps spewing the starsan back out of the air lock. I'm going to relax. I'll Check it before bed and re-clean.
I think I'll pick up some hose on the way home from work tomorrow and make a blow off vessel if necessary. I'm guessing high krausen will may be backing off by then though.


----------



## manticle (6/8/13)

It's actively producing and releasing co2 at this point so just keep cleaning as needed. It will settle.


----------



## Charst (8/8/13)

took a sample tonight. Pitched 2.5L of wyyest 3864 Unibroue into mine on sunday after Swap.
Dropped like a bomb 1012. I'll check it tomorrow again prior to CC for a week.

Strong Roast coffee notes on the nose, sweet up front and dry finish. maybe a touch a astringency but lets hold off till the beers been in botle month ive learnt a lot can happen between now and then (saison).


if blokes are localish id love to swap a bottle of the swap beer at some point.


----------



## Wolfman (8/8/13)

Charst said:


> if blokes are localish id love to swap a bottle of the swap beer at some point.


Just may take you up on that.


----------



## meathead (23/8/13)

Yob said:


> I'd be making a starter yes....


Do I buy a 2 litre flask to make a 1 litre starter?


----------



## breakbeer (23/8/13)

a 2 litre soft drink bottle will do the trick


----------



## meathead (23/8/13)

But if I get a flask can't i do everything in the one vessel?


----------



## breakbeer (23/8/13)

Not sure what you mean by 'everything'??

you're just trying to get the yeast active before pitching into your wort, the 'vessel' can be an expensive Erlenmayer flask, a PET Coke bottle or even a longneck


----------



## meathead (23/8/13)

But you can't boil water in a pet bottle plus I would have to sanitize it and funnel
Really my question is, is a 1 litre starter in a 2 litre container the way to go for a 20 litre batch


----------



## breakbeer (23/8/13)

right, I get ya now, you wanna boil it in the flask and pitch once the temp drops. If you don't have a stir plate I like the idea of a longneck coz you can give it a good shake every now & then

check out www.mrmalty.com for a yeast pitching calculator


----------



## manticle (23/8/13)

You can make a 2 L starter in a 2 L flask which is what I'd be looking at for this.
Mine's at 1020 and tastes like chocolate muesli. Oats are very distinct.
Will bottle one for vicbrew and keg the rest fairly soon.


----------



## breakbeer (23/8/13)

manticle said:


> Will bottle one for vicbrew.......


That's awesome! Would love to know how it goes

p.s. I haven't forgotten about your spoon, just trying to get over that way


----------



## manticle (23/8/13)

If it goes well I'll let everyone know.

If it goes shit I'll keep really, really quiet and hope no-one ever asks.


----------



## Damn (26/8/13)

Just confirming Est final Gravity. Its been 3 weeks now @19o taken 2 measurements of 1.020. Used Wyeast 1098. Should this come down anymore?


----------



## Charst (26/8/13)

Hi Damn,

1.062 - 1.020 represents a 66.6% drop, (fitting for Damn)
Attenuation range for wyyeast 1098 is 73-75%, this suggests the yeast hasn't attenuated to capacity.
Not having used 1098 before i cant tell if you it slows down or stalls much sorry.

But the figures above are always going to depend on the mashing regime and the spec malts. 
My Wyyeast 3864 Canadian/Belgian ale max's out at 79% and my Batch dropped to 1012.
I pitched a big amount though also as i was using the stout to build up for some bigger beers.

maybe a bit of a stir to see if it gets going again? 

Can others comment o there FG's and what yeast??


----------



## Yob (26/8/13)

Mash regime was all sorts of fucked up… lol

I pitched Windsor on it the next day as my cube wouldn't seal and I didn't want to lose it, seemed to stop about 1018 - 20 so I kegged the bitch... Drinking well through the Kilkenny sparkler tap… booyah!!

I didn't expect to come away with a cube or I would have stocked a specialty yeast prior to the swap... Aah well, at least it's drinking and not infected


----------



## Damn (26/8/13)

I measured Friday it was 1.019 then tonight (Monday) @1.020 I was suprised to see higher but I did have my beer goggles on Friday. I only made a 600ml starter I'm taking this matters.
Thanks Charst, Yob for input. Maybe give it a stir and turn up the temp 1o-1.5o and let it go another week?


----------



## manticle (26/8/13)

Roast malts in large amounts do add to fg in my experience. I rarely get stouts much below 1020 although I do like full bodied. If I wanted dry, I'm sure a 62 mash for 90 would do the trick.
I would say done but if bottling do a forced ferment test to make sure.


----------



## Damn (27/8/13)

Thanks Manticle. I would like to do the _"forced ferment test" _as this a new process to me but I don't have anymore of that yeast. I do have other yeast but its either coopers pale ale(kit yeast), us-05 or some belgian strong. Since a couple of you have had similar F.G's. I'm going to take a gamble and bottle. I've never had a brew stall on me yet (yes, I'm sure I will, especially with some of my adhoc ways). I will keep sugar scoops at about 90% give or take.


----------



## manticle (27/8/13)

Even just taking a sample of what you have and getting it warm and agitated can give you an idea of whether they yeast in the brew now will wake up and continue.

Hydrometer sample into a clean, sanitised stubby, alfoil cap, keep at 25 degrees or so and shake the arse out of it every time you remember. Measure again in 3 days - if it's 1020, I can't see your bottles going off. Still prime with caution. If it drops, you know you can get more from the yeast.


----------



## Damn (30/8/13)

Ok. I did as suggested although about 24o for 3 days got a reading of 1.016. Measured fermenter again....going mad, this time it read 1.021. Gave the float a tap and it dropped to 1.019ish.
Do I do as Charst suggests or bottle or what else can I do. Thanks again for any help.


----------



## manticle (30/8/13)

Warm the main brew up to 22 and see. At this stage of the game the higher temp won't hurt. If no change after 2-3 days, I reckon she's done. Mine was 1018 a few days ago - if she's still there tomorrow, I will keg/bottle on sunday. I always get high finishes with stouts, am always wary when I bottle and always seem to get good results. I prime low end of the range.


----------



## Damn (31/8/13)

Thanks so much. I'd be lost without this forum. Cranked the thermostat and up and sure enough I'm getting slow air lock activity. I'll give it a few days and check it again.


----------



## meathead (4/9/13)

I have this sitting in FV now with 1098 and plan to leave it there for 3 weeks 
After which I have a cube of yeastie boys pot kettle black which calls for us05
Can I pitch it over the cake of 1098 instead?


----------



## Charst (5/9/13)

Swap Oatmeal Stout with 3864 tasting very nice. Cheers Boys


----------



## Charst (5/9/13)

meathead said:


> I have this sitting in FV now with 1098 and plan to leave it there for 3 weeks
> After which I have a cube of yeastie boys pot kettle black which calls for us05
> Can I pitch it over the cake of 1098 instead?


A quick read on 1098 from the wyeast website suggests its clean enough to ferment an IPA but it may not be your first choice as the british yeasts tend to throw more esters than an american US05 yeast.

Either way i would not pour the new wort directly on top of the old yeast (plenty do though). Its far to big a population of yeast for the requirement.
A big yeast pitch ive read can be a negative, lack beery esters and not clean itself up, but ive never noticed the effects of over pitching as yet ( i dont over pitch). 

the problem with repitching is it impossible without a microscope to count populations and get an understanding of how much healthy yeast your actually pitching. I vaguely remember ready on the forum that half a cup of clean (cream coloured) thick slurry is all thats needed. mrmalty website is a guide many use for yeast pitching.

Rather than use that as a guide i took about three litres of my Stout slurry and put it in a flask, let it settle and rinsed the yeast a couple times
(look up yeast rinsing). I intend to add this yeast to a 2 litre starter prior to my next batch. At least with that method im confident ill have the population i require and not way over due to the yeast / food ratio in a starter.


1098 from wyeast notes below
(This yeast allows malt and hop character to dominate the profile. It ferments dry and crisp, producing well-balanced beers with a clean and neutral finish. Ferments well down to 64°F (18°C).)


----------



## meathead (5/9/13)

Thanks Charst 
Appreciate the feedback
I think I will go with 05 
Maybe do the yeast rinsing on a lower gravity beer
Cheers


----------



## Charst (5/9/13)

meathead said:


> Thanks Charst
> Appreciate the feedback
> I think I will go with 05
> Maybe do the yeast rinsing on a lower gravity beer
> Cheers


How much of the Stout do you have Meat head? using yeastcalc.com 20 litres of 1062 wort (stout OG) required 224 billion.
not sure the OG of the pot kettle black but @1062 thats two and a bit fresh packs (1 pack = 1 billion)

You would definitely have the cell count if using the slurry of 1098, but not with one pack of US05

Do a calc using Mrmalty.com and setting "non yeast percentage" to 25% (just in case) and type your Pot kettle particulars in the top. Youll get a calculation in millilitres of how much of the yeasty slurry you need to ferment you next beer. Being an IPA and british yeast you could err on the high side to keep the ferment clean.

I fermented my stout with a non traditional yeast and it has come out a beauty. Talking to the brewer from boat rocker two nights ago he said his house yeast is a clean british dry ale yeast which after research is the whitelabs version of 1098. and his three main brews are quite hoppy and not lacking for using british yeast.


----------



## meathead (6/9/13)

What if I make a starter with the 05?


----------



## Charst (6/9/13)

It all depends on how much yeast you need, 

Whats the OG of the Pot Kettle black?
How much do you have? 17L? from G&G or brewed yourself?

You can make a starter with 05 but really dry yeast is packed to the gills with all the nutrients it needs to ferment out, its just that one pack may not be enough.
You'd be better to buy two packs of dry rather than a starter with one pack.

PLEASE NOTE: I c*cked up a calculation on the above post saying 1 pack = 1 billion cells, cant seem to edit now.

Check out http://www.mrmalty.com/calc/calc.html and use the dry yeast Tab to calc how much yeast you need.


----------



## meathead (23/9/13)

Bottled this yesterday after 3 weeks in fv
Fg was 1012
Sample was the best flat warm stout ive ever had
Looking forward to this one


----------



## technobabble66 (23/9/13)

Mine's been in the FV for 8 weeks now. (Used WLP irish stout)
FG is 1.014.
It's STILL bubbling every 5-15 minutes. Wtf? (not wanting to sound like a noob, but seriously, wtf??)

I have to admit, i've been sneaking many samples over the last few weeks. It tastes awesome warm & flat straight out of the FV !!


----------



## manticle (23/9/13)

I've been enjoying my kegged version a great deal. Must have been the addition of my arm hairs to the mash.


----------



## Whiteferret (23/9/13)

Mines sitting ccing probably until tomorrow when I get a chance to keg. Samples tasted good. At work and I can't remember the fg.


----------



## manticle (12/10/13)

Came 9th/22 in Vicbrew stout category with a total score of 97. 3rd place got 104, 1st got 12 (for reference).

Interesting array of comments from the judges (all experienced brewers and judges who I respect) - varied from 'too roasty and bitter, cut back choc' to 'too sweet - add more roast'.

That's the nature of comps though and I know I've sat at judging tables and offered my comments which will be way out of step (eg diametrically opposed to one or both other judges). everyone has different palates - need to call it as you see it.

Anyway didn't dive bomb, didn't wipe the floor either. I loved every bit of the keg though.


----------



## Yob (12/10/13)

Pretty good result from such a bastard of a brew... Must've been all the arm hair


----------



## Damn (14/10/13)

I've only had 250ml so far and that tasted bloody good....(.the rest went in an irish stew). Looking forward to the other 2 dozen + longnecks. Anyone who missed out is welcome to get some bottles off me. Have to arrange a pick up in the Eastern Suburbs. East-Bentleigh to Olinda.


----------

